# That Time of Year Again



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it is time to make and give a present to my fellow woodworkers in our woodworking club. This year I made each a beam compass for when they have to mark a circle larger than a regular scissor compass will extend. Might not use it often, but when they need one they will have one hanging on the wall. And when the grand kid comes over and sees it and asks Grandpa "What is that thing, Grandpa".

The first picture is the mock-up and the rest the build.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish I was in your WW club, Herb! Those are really nice - good job.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Herb  You sure have a big heart


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Like David said, I wish that I was in that club. Nice gifts, Herb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You must like them a lot! That's a lot of work.

What wood did you use?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice project, and very nice of you to do that for the folks in your club.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You are a generous man, Herb, and do great production work. I always enjoy seeing how you set up to do repetitive tasks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are way nicer than the one I have.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and a great gift.

Now that you've got the production run down ever thought about selling one or two? Probably not a good idea as that would turn a great gift into a job and who wants to work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I counted 23...may be more out of the pic(?). Beautifully crafted! I love the brass feature.
_'Lee Valley on line one, Herb...'_


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great and generous gift for the fellow wood worker. I'm sure they will be well received.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done and a great gift.
> 
> Now that you've got the production run down ever thought about selling one or two? Probably not a good idea as that would turn a great gift into a job and who wants to work.



I guess I am a production minded person, I don't like to make just one, and if I go to the trouble to make a set-up then only make one, to me it is a waste. Besides it is fun to punch out a bunch when I have it set up. Don't want a job though.


John, these are made out of Western Maple.

The brass strips are from EBay, as are the brass thumb screws,and the brass finish brads are from Rockler.

Thanks everyone for the compliments.
Herb



Herb


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work Herb, I have said a few times than wenh you plan to make a project then often you could make more than one or a lot more than one without that much more trouble. N


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Lot nicer than mine too.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

What's the name of your Etsy shop  Kidding aside...very generous and beautiful work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Herb.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops
Herb: Definitely understand the "production mode". "Job", I don't want no stinkin job. :grin:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

You are a generous man Herb,a truly 'gifted' man. Your fellow clubmen are gonna really appreciate these great presents. 
Jamesjj777746


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> I counted 23...may be more out of the pic(?). Beautifully crafted! I love the brass feature.
> _'Lee Valley on line one, Herb...'_


I also counted 23 of them.
Nice job and better gifts.


----------

